# "You-wash" dog grooming facility?



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

Not sure if I'm explaining it very well. There is a groomer the next town over. They have an advertisement that pretty much says you do-it-yourself. 

I guess they have the tubs and other equipment you would need. I think it's just for bathing your dog - not actual clipping, etc.

Has anyone heard of this?

I'm thinking of trying it out, as using my bathtub is hard on my back!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

There have been several of those 'do it yourself' places in MA and they're very successful. I see more and more popping up in other places as well.

Basically, they supply everything but the dog, and your bathroom is spared the mess.


----------



## Bearjing (Oct 24, 2008)

We have several of these locally - more seem to open every year. I've used them and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Like stated above, they spare your bathroom the mess and you the clean up. Generally, most things are supplied. Shampoos, conditioner, towels, dryers, table, tub, etc. Most of them charge so much for the first 1/2 hour or something, then so much each additional 10, or similar. I would call first to make sure what they provide, as some may not provide shampoos,etc. Just to be safe, call ahead. They are GREAT though, and if you have one in your area, they are well worth using instead of your tub, especially if you have a big hairy, like it looks like.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

The rescue-run retail pet store that I volunteer at has a do-it-yourself dog wash and I LOVE it!! I take Cooper there when it is too cold to bathe him outside. I normally like to bathe him in the driveway because it is just so messy to bathe him in the house because after bathing him I have to clean the whole bathroom! It is so nice when the weather is cooler to take him up to the store and bathe him in the groom room (they also do grooming there) and bathe him in the nice tall tub with the sprayer. They supply the shampoo, towels, etc, and they clean up the mess afterward!  They only charge $15 too, which is totally worth it to save my back and to not have to clean my bathroom!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Where I live, there are no DIY dog bathing facilities but there is a place that washes your dog without an appointment. My brother's dog were washed there. They have this contraption and sort of steam clean the dog. It looks like a handsize version of a steam cleaner (as in the one you use for floors) and the guy just runs it over the fur. Apparently, it's supposed to go right to the skin and clean it. It took the guy 10 minutes to wash a 100 pound lab. They did look good afterwards. And there was no wet messes....


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

flipgirl said:


> Where I live, there are no DIY dog bathing facilities but there is a place that washes your dog without an appointment. My brother's dog were washed there. They have this contraption and sort of steam clean the dog. It looks like a handsize version of a steam cleaner (as in the one you use for floors) and the guy just runs it over the fur. Apparently, it's supposed to go right to the skin and clean it. It took the guy 10 minutes to wash a 100 pound lab. They did look good afterwards. And there was no wet messes....


Who would have thunk it dry cleaning for dogs!!! lol


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I used a do-it-yourself dog-wash for my big lab. There was no way to get him into a tub at home and the hose outdoors it not a viable option in January.

The first ones were all connected to grooming places. They would make the facilities available, by appointment, during the times when the groomers are not working. I think we paid $10 for a 30-minute session. It was worth every penny.

Now there are some opening that are connected to car washes. While the concept of running the dog through a car wash is amusing, I haven't tried any of those yet.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

We go to one of those "U-DO" doggie washes that's attached to a car wash. It's almost the same as the car wash. They have a tub, with a shower head hose. You dial what you want: water, soap, etc. just like the car wash. They don't supply towels. You pay by the minute, just like the car wash. It costs $5 to do Cameron, the smooth coat. (Toby, the rough, goes to the groomer) 

We have a routine. Once a month we drive down to Reno and drop Toby off at Petco. Then we drive to the doggie wash and do Cameron. Then we shop until Toby is done.


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

We have one of those attached to a car wash too. I used it once because it's a fair drive for me, but I did like it. To bath Bayley at home I just get in the tub with her, easier on my back and she's happier.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

We used to do 'self service' bathing at the first shop I worked at (they still do). The place I work at now, won't allow it, but I think it is a nice thing for owners to have available, especially if they are a low to minimal groom type dog.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

agility collie mom said:


> Who would have thunk it dry cleaning for dogs!!! lol


No kidding! And it cost quite a bit considering it was 10-15 minutes. I think it was around $50-60 per dog (two labs) - That's like $200-240 per hour!!! And there's not much equipment, just a table, vaccuum thingy and a blow dryer!


----------

